# American Chopper Cancelled



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Ok, seems this is old news, but I didn't see it on here. The episode that aired last week was the end of the series.

Sr. is suing Jr. for a million dollars and wants to force him to sell his shares in the company.

http://tvseriesfinale.com/tv-show/american-chopper-cancelled-season-seven/


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

I just started watching this again after a few years. I did not even know until a few weeks ago that Jr. left to do his own thing. It sure does seem like the shop runs a lot smoother than before. Of course we don't know the whole truth because of editing but there is a lot less unneeded stress in the shop. (maybe more in the office.)

It's too bad to see a family split up like that though.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Paul Sr. always came off as a lazier SOB that liked to take credit for Paul Jr's work. (Paul Jr is a lazy genius) It seemed every episode Sr would come up with a small suggestion, thus allowing him to take more credit that he deserved.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

scottandregan said:


> I just started watching this again after a few years. I did not even know until a few weeks ago that Jr. left to do his own thing. It sure does seem like the shop runs a lot smoother than before. Of course we don't know the whole truth because of editing but there is a lot less unneeded stress in the shop. (maybe more in the office.)
> 
> It's too bad to see a family split up like that though.


Personally, I'm hoping that now that the cameras are off, they can reconcile. But he's never reconciled with his other son (Iron Works) so it may not happen.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

machavez00 said:


> Paul Sr. always came off as a lazier SOB that liked to take credit for Paul Jr's work. (Paul Jr is a lazy genius) It seemed every episode Sr would come up with a small suggestion, thus allowing him to take more credit that he deserved.


I agree 100%.

Granted, Jr. had a horrible work ethic while at OCC. But, IMO, he's a major reason for the success that OCC had... and the way Sr. is treating both him and Mikey is just horrible.

I understand Senior's frustration over they way things went when Junior was there... but I also work with alot of creative people, and many of them function the same way as Junior does. Schedules are fluid as their creative juices flow, so long as the product is done on time at the end...

It was definitely time for this show to go, though.... When it started, you got to see the creative process behind building a custom bike. Sure, you had the drama of Jr vs. Sr to fill in the gaps, but the interesting part to me was watching Jr work through the design process and come up with something really unique.

The last little while, it was all about the bickering, and you'd see little tidbits of the bike build and then unveil the bike at the bike at the end. That's when I lost all interest in the show... so, good riddance.

Anyone wanna take bets on how long before Senior runs the company into the ground?


----------



## 4120 woodrow ct (Oct 12, 2009)

My personal opinion is THANK GOD!! I am sick of these so called reality shows. and that one was one of the worse, just a bunch of d**ks being d**ks to each other.... now if they would just get rid all of the ghost wannabe shows that are showing up. anyway...


----------



## photostudent (Nov 8, 2007)

I will really miss the original creative concept of this show and JR's inspirations. Too bad about what it had become.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I've never heard of this channel, but on Resorts and Residences TV (channel 354 on DirecTV) is a new show called Throttle Junkies with Vinnie and Cody. Starts tonight.

http://www.vforcecustoms.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=81&Itemid=1

A few other channels carry it, the link above gives the full lineup. No idea if it will be any good, but I'll record them for now.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

No motorcyclist with an ounce of brains would want to own one of their custom bikes, let alone pay for it. And their production bikes are nothing special. This used to be an interesting show to watch because of the creative process. But the show lost a lot when Vinney finally got fed up with being treated like crap. And the really interesting paint jobs got tossed by the wayside along with Nubbie who did them. The final show stunk in my opinion, so good riddance to bad rubbish. I help moderate a motorcycle forum and no one is mourning the loss of this show.

John


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

JM Anthony said:


> No motorcyclist with an ounce of brains would want to own one of their custom bikes, let alone pay for it.


I know next to nothing about custom bikes, or bikes in general, but curious minds want to know why?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Just starting watching this show about 2 years ago, mainly through reruns. Really liked it, but always thought Sr was just a big d***. I just liked seeing what went into the bikes and the final reveal. Plus, it was a show my kids liked, so we could watch it together. However, that being said, while Jr was good as customizing bikes, I never thought he was a creative genius or anything of that nature. I'm sure his business will do OK, just because of his name, but he's yet to do anything special. The grill and the dog park, were both basic things and I was pretty tired of seeing his logo on everything he wore and drove. I give his company another couple of years living off of his name before it goes belly up.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Take a look at the geometrics on the vast majority of their customs. Want to try turning one of those bikes through an intersection in heavy traffic? Want to try stopping one quickly in an emergency?? Not much to most of their seat pans, so after 30 minutes in the saddle you're going to be pretty sore, particularly given the rear suspension, or lack thereof, for a lot of their custom bikes. They've got puny gas tanks, so if you want to do more than ride to the local bar and pose, you'll be visiting gas stations on a regular basis. And of course you'd better like to do your own wrenching as it's likely to be hard to find someone in a regular bike shop who can service your ride.

Their production bikes start in the low 30's, about twice what I paid for my bike (Honda ST-1300). I've got a bike that's incredibly reliable, will run all day and come back for more the next. I did a 1,236 mile day last Fall. Wouldn't even think about doing something like that on one of their bikes.

John


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

JM Anthony said:


> Take a look at the geometrics on the vast majority of their customs. Want to try turning one of those bikes through an intersection in heavy traffic? Want to try stopping one quickly in an emergency?? Not much to most of their seat pans, so after 30 minutes in the saddle you're going to be pretty sore, particularly given the rear suspension, or lack thereof, for a lot of their custom bikes. They've got puny gas tanks, so if you want to do more than ride to the local bar and pose, you'll be visiting gas stations on a regular basis. And of course you'd better like to do your own wrenching as it's likely to be hard to find someone in a regular bike shop who can service your ride.
> 
> Their production bikes start in the low 30's, about twice what I paid for my bike (Honda ST-1300). I've got a bike that's incredibly reliable, will run all day and come back for more the next. I did a 1,236 mile day last Fall. Wouldn't even think about doing something like that on one of their bikes.
> 
> John


Makes sense to me.


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

IMO Jr's style, innovation and ability to make his visions reality are what put OCC on the map. Jr and Vinny were responsible for most of the really outstanding projects that OCC delivered. Without Jr, Sr would have been building Wyatt replicas from Easy Rider cause the old man is stuck in the Old School.

If you don't agree then just look at Jr's web bike and the pedestrian Black Widow bike that Sr and his dwarfs put out.

Business aside, Sr's estrangement from his other son foretold the treatment and attitude the old man would heap on Jr and Mikey.

As a recovering alcoholic Sr should be ashamed of his lack of support for Mikey battling the same problem.

The old man NEVER missing a chance to dig at Jr and Mikey on camera was wearing thin with me and his laughing at Jr establishing his business was thinly disguised ENVY.

I hope Sr gets everything he deserves... himself.


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

puckwithahalo said:


> I know next to nothing about custom bikes, or bikes in general, but curious minds want to know why?


Those bikes are for lookin' at not for ridin' on.


----------



## Ned C (Mar 6, 2008)

For the rich and famous and charities..


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

I just want to start with, I don't think that Sr. was a saint, but.....

I cannot believe how many posts there are being hard on him, Jr. had a little talent and was one LAZY SOB. Yes he made some cool stuff to look at, so he can weld and give orders. He had some neat ideas, then someone to execute most of them, someone to mock up the bikes, someone to paint them, someone to assemble them, someone to wire them. OH yeah, he did go to the unveiling. Just because you "think" you are a genius doesn't give you a pass to show up to work when YOU want to. If that's is what you want, you shouldn't be working in a regular business setting that has people relying on you to be there.


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

scottandregan said:


> I just want to start with, I don't think that Sr. was a saint, but.....
> 
> I cannot believe how many posts there are being hard on him, Jr. had a little talent and was one LAZY SOB. Yes he made some cool stuff to look at, so he can weld and give orders. He had some neat ideas, then someone to execute most of them, someone to mock up the bikes, someone to paint them, someone to assemble them, someone to wire them. OH yeah, he did go to the unveiling. Just because you "think" you are a genius doesn't give you a pass to show up to work when YOU want to. If that's is what you want, you shouldn't be working in a regular business setting that has people relying on you to be there.


I just want to start with... if you think Jr was a LAZY SOB then you are agreeing that Sr was the *****. Build a bike yourself from the ground up and then talk. I have done it more than once and it is no easy task.

Conceive assemblies and components in your mind and then get _someone_ to execute them. See how easy it is to put your vision in someone else's mind and hands and have the end result even come close to what's in your mind's eye. That talent alone set Jr far above anyone else at OCC. Sr's innovations are limited to fork tube slugs, struts, ape hangers, and solo seats.

Not to demean the others at OCC, but Jr was the design force behind every trend breaking design that OCC put out while he was there.

Michelangelo and DaVinci didn't punch a clock.

While I respect Rick and his incredible ability with sheet metal and fabrication Jr saw the WHOLE instead of the component like Rick does.

The crew I'd like to see let loose in one shop is Jr, Vinny, Rick, and Mikey... Mikey simply for comic relief.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

subeluvr said:


> I just want to start with... if you think Jr was a LAZY SOB then you are agreeing that Sr was the *****. Build a bike yourself from the ground up and then talk.


On the first part I say fair enough.

On the second part I have never built a *bike* from ground up. Jr. may have a creative mind, I will give him credit for that. If he didn't want to punch a clock he never should have invested in a business that required him to be there on a regular schedule, genius or not, people relied on him and most times he wasn't there. (Clever editing or the truth, we don't really know.)


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

scottandregan said:


> On the first part I say fair enough.
> 
> On the second part I have never built a *bike* from ground up. Jr. may have a creative mind, I will give him credit for that. If he didn't want to punch a clock he never should have invested in a business that required him to be there on a regular schedule, genius or not, people relied on him and most times he wasn't there. (Clever editing or the truth, we don't really know.)


Jr was there enough for 6 years at OCC that his creative skills took Orange County Ironworks who made railings and gates and grew it into Orange County Choppers who built and sold mid to high 5 digit show bikes to people who had more money than sense.

People relied on Jr and he delivered EXACTLY what they needed again and again and again. Without Jr, Sr would still be making gates and railings and building mid 60's choppers in his shed.

While you are entitled to your opinion, unless you posses or have been around real creative genius, you just can't understand that that skill set doesn't punch a clock whether motorcycle design, programming, or art and music. I have had the opportunity to be around those genius types a few times in my 60 years and they can achieve more in a day than most of us do in a week. It can be truly inspiring to observe.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

Not a surprise this whole season I've been saying to myself this has to be the last one, it turned from 80% bike building to 80% emotional or extracurricular BS.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Galaxie6411 said:


> Not a surprise this whole season I've been saying to myself this has to be the last one, it turned from 80% bike building to 80% emotional or extracurricular BS.


Partly because they feel that is more interesting, and also companies aren't spending the money on a promo bike like they did.


----------



## DBSooner (Sep 23, 2008)

As a person that has watched the show since the beginning I'm happy to see it end. The last few years have been pretty bad. 

Fame and money went to their heads. I expect OCC to go under within a few years. Sr. should be ok money wise but Jr. and Mikey on the other hand....
Mikey especially, he doesn't do anything particularly well and I wonder if he can stay sober.


----------



## altidude (Jan 13, 2010)

JM Anthony said:


> I did a 1,236 mile day last Fall. Wouldn't even think about doing something like that on one of their bikes.


That's one hell of a day in the saddle! Serious Iron Butt Rally material. My longest single day is right around 500 miles and that was plenty for me.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

altidude said:


> That's one hell of a day in the saddle! Serious Iron Butt Rally material. My longest single day is right around 500 miles and that was plenty for me.


Thanks! Bucket List item. Left Indio, CA at 7:01AM and rolled into my bed at 3:01AM. Worst part was riding through middle and northern CA in 90-105 degree weather. A great bike (ST 1300) and terrific saddle (Russell) make all the difference in the world.

John


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

JM Anthony said:


> Thanks! Bucket List item. Left Indio, CA at 7:01AM and rolled into my bed at 3:01AM. Worst part was riding through middle and northern CA in 90-105 degree weather. A great bike (ST 1300) and terrific saddle (Russell) make all the difference in the world.
> 
> John


My best was the 900 mile last leg of a summer of 1971 long loop around the US... Davenport, Iowa home to Philadelphia, PA on a 1971 Kawasaki H1 (lousy seat) stopping only for gas (and 2 stroke oil), coffee, and necessities.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Kind of Glad the show is coming to an end. I have watched the show from the beginning and agree they left the Bike building behind and went more for the Drama, and it was all getting old.
Sr maybe an SOB, but he is the owner, and the buck stops with him, and the last thing you want is a Prima Donna, that can't live up to his agreements, like showing up on time, and leaving early, and not letting others do his job, ie Jr. 
Several times they made simple agreements like this and Jr couldn't live up to them. Mikey was a different case altogether. Jr had some vision, but was really left behind talentwise, by Rick and others and not to mention how much of the REAL work Vinnie used to do, and they had to hire others to pick up the slack as Jr couldn't/wouldn't. Lets not forget how much of the design work was actually done by, Jason Pohl.

I will miss the show. Will miss the Great Biker buildoff even more, it went off the air sometime ago, as they couldn't capture the audience like American Chopper. Granted I think it was canceled as it showed real Craftsman, and showed how Jr, didn't really have that much talent. American Chopper never made anything that would have won of the build off's, no matter how much time Jr spent working on it, let alone the 2 week deadline.
Choppers aren't my style, I can appreciate what it takes to make them, metal work is cool, love the painting and graphics even more, and thats what really makes a Bike Pop.
The idea of logging in long miles on one of those bikes, scares the crap out of me. Arse would hurt, arms would be falling off, and leg Craps, would keep me from walking for days afterwards.
Now my BMW R1150GS, I can ride for days straight, and never have a complaint.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

BUMMER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

The common denominator in all the family trouble is Paul Sr. All of the kids get along just fine but Paul Sr. doesn't have a relationship with any of them. Gee, I wonder who is the main part of the problem.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

dpeters11 said:


> Ok, seems this is old news, but I didn't see it on here. The episode that aired last week was the end of the series.
> 
> Sr. is suing Jr. for a million dollars and wants to force him to sell his shares in the company.
> 
> http://tvseriesfinale.com/tv-show/american-chopper-cancelled-season-seven/


Wow! I thought the show had been canceled a couple of years back. I personally had not watched the show since it moved off Discovery.


----------



## mystic7 (Dec 9, 2007)

puckwithahalo said:


> I know next to nothing about custom bikes, or bikes in general, but curious minds want to know why?


Because they are all looks and no function. They use improper gauge wiring because it looks "cool" but they can't handle the voltage coming from a sparkplug and short out. They're great if you're riding a mile a week from your condo to the local yuppie bar, but take a substantial ride and you'll be hitching home with your bike on a trailer. They're not dependable. Plus all the chrome and doodads and crap are tailored for the yuppie clientele.

I'd take my 1999 Harley Dyna Wide Glide with 19" apes and no extraneous chrome over an OCC or even a West Coast Chopper, any day. At least I know the seat won't fall off. Most real bikers (i.e. not accountants, doctors, or anybody who likes to keep their leathers clean and pressed) will tell you the same.


----------



## zx10guy (Nov 16, 2008)

As a rider myself, I'm pretty surprised by the depth of the criticism of the OCC bikes and other similar bikes. To me the bikes have a certain appeal to certain people. I'm OK with that. Those bikes are not my thing but I still respect them for what they are. Just like I respect other bikes from your Harley Sportster all the way to your Suzuki Hayabusa. For many people it's not about how many miles you can rack up in one sitting. For some, it could be just an aesthetic/scene/culture thing. For others, it could be how fast you can go in a 1/4 mile. And for others, it could be how fast you can nail that corner while dragging your knee.

I fall into the sport biker category currently. But yet many people are surprised that I'll go on rides with cruisers and tourers. There are also times, I'll go out to have a little fun on the twisties. With the bikes I have, which are meant to perform at the extremes, rider comfort for long rides were never a design consideration.

Also within the sport bike circles, there are those that ridicule one of the bikes I own as just under performing and paying a premium for the name bike. For those that haven't figured it out yet, the brand I'm referring to is Ducati. I have a 09 Ducati 848 along with an 04 Kawasaki Ninja ZX-10R. While I still enjoy my 10, hence why I still have it in my stable, the 848 is just a different animal. While I'm not as fanatical as other Ducati owners, I understand the passion they exhibit. For the people that poke fun at Ducs, they'll never get it unless they actually own one.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Well said zx10guy.

I've always like the bikes they built, even though I knew most of them wouldn't be comfortable for a long ride. That was never the point and not what most of their customers wanted. Heck, they even made one this season that had a 1 gallon gas tank. but the customer didn't care, because they'd rarely be riding it for more than 5-10 mile stretches at a time. They were more like works of art to look at and appreciate. The fact that you could ride them was more of a bonus.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

zx10guy said:


> As a rider myself, I'm pretty surprised by the depth of the criticism of the OCC bikes and other similar bikes. To me the bikes have a certain appeal to certain people. I'm OK with that. Those bikes are not my thing but I still respect them for what they are. Just like I respect other bikes from your Harley Sportster all the way to your Suzuki Hayabusa. For many people it's not about how many miles you can rack up in one sitting. For some, it could be just an aesthetic/scene/culture thing. For others, it could be how fast you can go in a 1/4 mile. And for others, it could be how fast you can nail that corner while dragging your knee.
> 
> I fall into the sport biker category currently. But yet many people are surprised that I'll go on rides with cruisers and tourers. There are also times, I'll go out to have a little fun on the twisties. With the bikes I have, which are meant to perform at the extremes, rider comfort for long rides were never a design consideration.
> 
> Also within the sport bike circles, there are those that ridicule one of the bikes I own as just under performing and paying a premium for the name bike. For those that haven't figured it out yet, the brand I'm referring to is Ducati. I have a 09 Ducati 848 along with an 04 Kawasaki Ninja ZX-10R. While I still enjoy my 10, hence why I still have it in my stable, the 848 is just a different animal. While I'm not as fanatical as other Ducati owners, I understand the passion they exhibit. For the people that poke fun at Ducs, they'll never get it unless they actually own one.


I think most "Riders" will agree with you. You like your kind of bike, but respect what others like and ride as well. Were I have enjoyed American Chopper, they really have moved away from Bike building, to family drama.
Choppers aren't my thing at all, I do respect the workmanship, both metal and paintwork that it takes to create them though, and enjoy watching the creation of them, from Idea to working model.
I always preferred Biker Biuld-off, as that showed some really, really skilled people. Imagine Jr with a 10 day deadline, now that would have been a funny show.
Some of the Fanatics of a certain bike or those that hate a certain bike style have to be careful sometimes. I started out with a RD350 2 stroke oil injected, moved to a CB900, family hand me down, traded for a Fj1100, moved to V65 Sabre, that I still have. Always enjoyed my Yamaha TDM850.
From Day one of Riding, I always put down BMW's. NOW I own a BMW R1150GS and absolutly love the thing, and it will be very hard to pry it from my hands. Heck I even wave at Ducati riders as they aren't that bad.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

zx10 & sub should settle this on the track.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Folks, I've deleted several posts in this thread. Let's take the personal discussions to private messaging please.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

I guess I'll start watching Vinnie and Cody's TV show. *Link:* http://www.vforcecustoms.com/

I bet Paul Jr. will be back on TV soon.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Hutchinshouse said:


> I guess I'll start watching Vinnie and Cody's TV show. *Link:* http://www.vforcecustoms.com/
> 
> I bet Paul Jr. will be back on TV soon.


Very cool. Thanks for the link. If it's in HD I will watch it.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

SPACEMAKER said:


> Very cool. Thanks for the link. If it's in HD I will watch it.


Its on Resorts and Residences channel, which I'd never heard of. No HD


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

Thank God... Why are we all fascinated with watching this crap??? I watched one show and that was it for me.... I couldn't belive it was on for as long as it was...


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

HarryD said:


> Thank God... Why are we all fascinated with watching this crap??? I watched one show and that was it for me.... I couldn't belive it was on for as long as it was...


Don't kid yourself. 
The Young and the Restless, General Hospital, Days of Our Lives, The Bold and the Beautiful.
American Chopper was the male version of an old tradition.
This thing could have gone on for 20+ years.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Hutchinshouse said:


> I guess I'll start watching Vinnie and Cody's TV show. *Link:* http://www.vforcecustoms.com/
> 
> I bet Paul Jr. will be back on TV soon.


Wish that one was on E* as I really liked Vinnie's work. It would be nice to have him, Cody, Rick, and Nubbie together again.

John


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

HarryD said:


> Thank God... Why are we all fascinated with watching this crap??? I watched one show and that was it for me.... I couldn't belive it was on for as long as it was...


There are many of us who enjoyed the show. But now that it's ben cancelled maybe you will be happier and won't be forced to watch another episode since the episode you watched was apparently so painful for you.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Hutchinshouse said:


> I guess I'll start watching Vinnie and Cody's TV show. *Link:* http://www.vforcecustoms.com/
> 
> I bet Paul Jr. will be back on TV soon.


I will give that a try also. Too bad the network is not really up on giving any kind of decent guide data. PLus the times are already different than what is shown.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

Lee L said:


> I will give that a try also. Too bad the network is not really up on giving any kind of decent guide data. PLus the times are already different than what is shown.


It's also available on Altitude/AltitudeHD, ch 681


----------



## rccoleman (Oct 10, 2007)

It looks like everything *but* the DirecTV iPhone app can find Throttle Junkies through search (my receiver, zap2it), and it even shows up in the iPhone app when I browse by channel. Weird.


----------



## DBSooner (Sep 23, 2008)

Hutchinshouse said:


> I guess I'll start watching Vinnie and Cody's TV show. *Link:* http://www.vforcecustoms.com/
> 
> I bet Paul Jr. will be back on TV soon.


I watched the first episode of Throttle Junkies. Pretty horrible. Bad production and beyond cheesy.

The show is 30 minutes long and Vinnie and Cody only have a small segment.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

DBSooner said:


> I watched the first episode of Throttle Junkies. Pretty horrible. Bad production and beyond cheesy.
> 
> The show is 30 minutes long and Vinnie and Cody only have a small segment.


Doesn't really surprise me. And V-Force Customs has got to have one of the worst business websites I've seen in a long time.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

http://insidetv.ew.com/2012/11/16/american-chopper-cancelled/

I can't figure out why, it's still one of Discovery's most popular programs.

And has been very entertaining this season with the Teutuls making up. I hope it gets picked up again


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

Seems to me they are at the very least setting up an annual build off, with this second one going forward. Wouldn't be surprised to see that continue at least. I'll say Paul Jr. has been very smart taking this time to expand into other areas while he is still getting the fame and TV money. I am sorry to see it go, again, but I have been finding myself skipping most of the OCC stuff and only watching PJD's parts of the show.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

dpeters11 said:


> Ok, seems this is old news, but I didn't see it on here. The episode that aired last week was the end of the series.
> 
> Sr. is suing Jr. for a million dollars and wants to force him to sell his shares in the company.
> 
> http://tvseriesfinale.com/tv-show/american-chopper-cancelled-season-seven/


Oh no!


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Paul, you do realize that that post was from almost 3 years ago, right?


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Try this link:


> After ten years, Discovery Channel is ending American Chopper.
> The Teutuls are going to build their final bikes on the network next month. One of Discovery's most popular programs, American Chopper helped pioneer the "docusoap" reality genre and inspired a surge of gear-head shows. Chopper's run will conclude with the previously announced four-way bike build-off special titled The Revenge airing live from Las Vegas on Dec. 11.
> "After 10 years and 233 episodes of incredible, riveting reality television, American Chopper will be ending its run," says Eileen O'Neill, group president, Discovery and TLC Networks.
> Given the show's on-again, off-again history, one has to wonder: Is this really the end? Could American Chopper rise again in a year or two?
> "American Chopper was cancelled before and we came back even stronger," Piligian says. "It's been a resilient, powerful show. Right now they're telling me it's cancelled. I can only comment: 'Who knows what the future holds.'"


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Or you could try the link in post #49 that resurrected the thread, no?


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

Old thread but the news is "new" once again. Cancelled for a second time.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Again, as mentioned in post #49


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> Paul, you do realize that that post was from almost 3 years ago, right?


I know sometimes when a thread gets resurrected, I don't always notice the dates. Most of the time I do, but not always. Unless it's a thread I recognize


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> I know sometimes when a thread gets resurrected, I don't always notice the dates. Most of the time I do, but not always. Unless it's a thread I recognize


Yeah, I've noticed a few resurrected threads over the years that I thought were new and wondered. When the heck did I post in that? I don't remember saying that, or who the heck has been using my user name and password :lol::lol:


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

BTW any of you watch last nights episode? My thought was why



Spoiler



is Senior being such a jerk to Vinny?


----------



## jdskycaster (Sep 1, 2008)

Thought the same thing myself. Senior did not make Vinny successful or famous. It was his own talents that made him successful and the show made him famous neither can be claimed by Paul Sr. I think that was a rare glimpse of Paul Sr in completely unedited form. Sure Sr. made the show famous with his steroid induced rages but his true character came out in that scene. Why Vinnie ever agreed to even meet the SOB I will never know. Anyone else cringe a little when Sr also encouraged the making of the booklet he sent to Jessie? If he really cared about Paul Jr he would not continue to bash him every chance he gets. Just a shame. I actually liked the show but agree that it has run its course.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

jdskycaster said:


> Thought the same thing myself. Senior did not make Vinny successful or famous. It was his own talents that made him successful and the show made him famous neither can be claimed by Paul Sr. I think that was a rare glimpse of Paul Sr in completely unedited form. Sure Sr. made the show famous with his steroid induced rages but his true character came out in that scene. Why Vinnie ever agreed to even meet the SOB I will never know. Anyone else cringe a little when Sr also encouraged the making of the booklet he sent to Jessie? If he really cared about Paul Jr he would not continue to bash him every chance he gets. Just a shame. I actually liked the show but agree that it has run its course.


Sr really loves himself


----------

